# Oregon Zoo...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that gas prices have dropped and the weather is finally warming up I decided that it was time to renew our Zoo membership and take the family on an outing before Spring Break comes to an end. 
The highlight of the trip was easily the Lorikeets...having birds swoop down, land on you and eat out of your hand is always fun. 
We also stopped to have lunch on one of the zoo trains..fun fun fun!  
Pics galore..enjoy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The weather was perfect for a spring trip to the zoo....about 60 degrees.
It was a really fun day...I love the Zoo

Uggg.forgot photo's..oops!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, more pics..sorry about that


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Part of the zoo was shut down for renovations and so no big cats today but lots of other fun stuff to look at. 
It's amazing when you see the tiny gazelle next to the HUGE giraffe.
His pattern is so pretty in person, very soft and muted compared to many giraffes that I've seen. The baby elephant was just introduced to the public...isn't she adorable!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The Nile monitor was HUGE...it had to be at least 6-8 feet long. 
Aiden was very concerned about the crocidile...In the first picture he was asking me if it was dead because it wasn't coming up for air..lol
And last but not least my guys (Mikey,Aiden and DH Joe), all tuckered out.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pictures! Makes _me _want to go to the zoo!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the zoo. DH and I would always go to the Bronx Zoo. It's a great day out.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, I miss the polar bears! Our zoo (Oklahoma City Zoo which is amazing and award winning) does not have any polar bears like the Denver Zoo where we lived for a year. That is one of the things I really do miss about living in Denver!

Karen


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Eva, I love the pics of your guys! Looks like a fun day 

Karen, I agree...the OKC Zoo is very cool! The Tulsa zoo may have polars bears....I'm not sure..that may have been a temporary exhibit though...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*such cute boys...*

and penguins too! What a fun day. Thanks for sharing! What would Todd have thought about that!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those pics are great! What a fun trip.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

What fun!! Looks like your men are all tuckered out


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, I love the zoo, too. Thanks for sharing your pics. They were great, and everyone looked like they had a good time. It looks like a really nice zoo.
Gina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva,

I love the zoo. Great pictures and a very good looking family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How fun! I love going to the zoo.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the zoo! What a great thing to do with the kids.


----------

